# Theft from Southampton Docks......



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Hi chaps,
I just wanted to bring to your attention that as we speak there is a small group of thieves operating at Southampton docks. Earlier today i recieved an email from my good friend Miguel Varella of Newera Imports. 
Basically, in the past few months cars with half decent wheels and other bits that can be stolen quickly and sold quickly are taken off cars and replaced with cheaper alternatives. A little while back some std R34 wheels were taken off a skyline and in the past couple of days some gorgeous BBS LM's were taken off a supra.
























As we all well know these wheels cost around the £3k mark and with ever increasing competition between importers profits are just going down the drain because of the scum that hang around the docks. 
If anyone happens to see a set of std r34 wheels or these wheels for sale in the near future please let myslef or miguel know on [email protected].

Moderators please leave this thread here for a while so people can see it... This is affecting a lot of people some of who are member of this board.

Kind regards

Gerry


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

damn ! i'm soooo glad i picked mine up when it was available !! didnt leave it languishing in the docks !

lucky boy !

Cheers

Si


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

I picked mine up the day after it landed, and the feckers still amnaged to lift a load of stereo stuff.

Could well be done on the boat...

The only way to be sure is to have the cars trasported in a container.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for posting the thread, Gez. Much appreciated... I really wasn't in the mood last night  

It's highly unlikely thefts happen on the boat, as cars are parked within 6 inches of each other, then straped into place to conserve space. It's impossible to even get inside a car without breaking a window, yet alone jack a car up (Strapped down too) to steal wheels that will need space of at least 15" to remove and replace..

This sort of thing doesn't happen in Japan either. Here it's a largely theft free place. Even car alarms aren't fitted to vehicles, simply because of the lack of theft. Also our cars are delivered to the port the day of shipment.

Sadly it's happening in Southampton docks. The shipping company (Hual Line) won't take responsibility, our clearing agents Wainwright Bros. whom we've been dealing with won't take responsibility, Southampton Cargo Handling, who are owned by Associated British Ports - are responsible for the bonded yard...but it's unlikely they'll pay up, or even see the CCTV taped to try and find out who did this. The insurers we use only cover cars for total loss. There's no point in insuring the car for pilferage. We tried that in the past. Insurance companies only compensate for used parts value (not new replacement) and take off a large excess per car involved. Where does that leave the insured? At a large loss.....

We're holding Wainwright Bros. responsible at the moment. When a set of GT-R R34 wheels were stolen last month, we immediately complained and made it clear to Wainwright Bros. this must never happen again...So I couldn't believe when it happened yet again on the subsequent shipment!

There is apparently full time CCTV on the yard in Southampton, although I know people can get in these bonded yards unaccompanied. 

The only solution aside from fitting expensive wheel locks to each of our cars, is to send cars to Newcastle from now on, where there total security, as the dock storage area was built specially for Nissan's new cars. Whenever we've had shipments to Newcastle, we've never had any problems, not even of Stereo theft.

I am considering having all of Newera's cars shipped to Newcastle from now on, which adds transport costs to bring cars to Folkestone. I am also considering recommending to all our trade customers they do the same. This will lose Wainwright some 100 cars a month of business, but it should cause them to perhaps think about what they're NOT doing...which is losing them business. We've dealt with them for 6 years, but I cannot take another theft like this.

I am also thinking of how we can contact all Performance import dealers to lodge a complaint against this sort of thing / complete a petition to be presented to the relevant authorities, to make sure that security is what it should be. This CANNOT continue.

In the meantime, if anyone spots a set of BBS LM's size 18" with 245 & 275 wide Bridgestone Potenzas on a Supra (tyres nearly new), or know where such wheels are being offered for sale please contact me in complete confidence. In the event we recover the wheels I would be prepared to give a sizable reward ([email protected]). 

It's not just the wheels I really want back (I'd be grateful to get them, as it would save having to replace them now)... I'd like nothing more than to find out which scum of the earth is doing this sort of thing and expose such people to the Police and the public.
I'm fairly sure it's a member of the Trade involved... So if you see these gorgeous wheels on a (most likely) rough Supra - or elsewhere, you'll probably know why...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

What about the other ports closer by like Tilbury , Thamesport , Felixstowe or even Portbury ? I know Portbury store a lot of new Mitsi`s


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Not enough vessels call at these smaller ports - Newcastle is a larger port with the best security of it's type in the UK. I don't want to delay cars any more than need be.... All this to avoid criminals at the docks...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Miguel

Am suprised and worried to hear you put the thefts down to people at Southampton and possibly other traders. I know the pounds at Southampton aren't exactly the securest and thinking about it you have a very valid point especially considering you know the wheels were on the cars when they arrived. I was led to believe it was down to the guys on the boats and often wondered where all them secondhand stereos, clocks etc in UpGarage, Yahoo etc came from but thats just the cynical side of me I suppose  .

We've got a couple of 40' containers on the way over as we speak and was going to ask why you didn't use these but after seeing you have 100 cars a month coming through thats a lot of containers/money I suppose  .

You are in a bit of a grey area really regarding where liability falls but it would be nice if you could let me know how you get on for future reference.

Thanks.

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I have had turbo timers and bits stolen but nothing as bad as wheels.
Its not the only complaint I have with SCH though....  

Ant.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Having Spoken to Mark Rutt - boss of Pyramid Auto (Exporter of higher quality 4wd's mostly, but he also does a few sports cars) two of his cars on the same vessel suffered a similar fate. Both of these were MX-5's with tasty alloys.... Now one has 3 standard ones and a space saver...The other I've yet to find out. If I can get some pictures, I'll post ask Gez to post them here..

Why don't we use containers? Because in a 40ft container you can only really fit 2 cars in complete safety. Any more than that needs a forklift to hoist the front of cars and hang them up, with rear bumpers touching the floor...
For rubbish cars due to be scrapped this is fine, for beautiful performance cars? 

No chance.


To ship 2 cars in a container typically costs £2,500 all in, to ship 2 sports cars by ro/ro vessel £1,000 all in. It's simply not feasible, therefore unless we start adding another £750 to the price of each car.... Silly to have to do this to avoid thieving scumbags.

I'd rather catch them if possible. So any help, please PM me!  

On a better note, I just bought the tastiest R32 GT-R I've seen in a long time. It's cheered me up a bit, as we'll use it for our DVD filming next month, but I'm still well miffed at these thefts...


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Do you know the wheels were on the car when it arrived ?!

By saying that they were stolen in Southampton you can only really point the finger at SCH as although the compounds are releativly insecure they are at least locked (by SCH). Can you imagine hoofing a set of BBS rims over the fence !? Not exactly light........and these thieves bring another set of alloys to swap onto your car too !?

After having one stereo stolen ive had my man in Japan either hide everything or take it out and EMS to me - which works fine. Wheels would be tricky though...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Because in a 40ft container you can only really fit 2 cars in complete safety.


Personally I'd rather the cars arrived with no digs, scrapes or bits missing and this is why I offer this as an option. I find I earn less on the cars but have piece of mind and the customers that buy cars in advance also feel happier. Another bonus of a container is customers that have pre-purchased cars have the flexibility to buy a few parts/spares etc which they can transport in the safety of there own vehicles  .

Anyway I digress. The whole point is the thieving scum and what to do/how to deal with it. Well I hope you get to the bottom of it and get it sorted out Miguel.

Glen


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe you have a point. I'll consider offering container shipping as an option, although 20ft containers are likely to be even more expensive...

We don't generally suffer from dings, etc. Especially as we take off fibreglass front bumpers off sports cars, to avoid damage to them in transit.

As for being sure the wheels were on the car before shipment, I'm certain they were. The cars leave our yard a few hours before shipment and are driven 1km or so to the dock-side to be shipped.

Remember also Pyramid Auto's cars were affected and their cars are loaded elsewhere, I believe.

There's no opportunity for thieves to work on the cars in Japan. On the boat there's no space for such. If you've ever seen a vessel being loaded you'll know what I mean. They pack cars very close to one another (But not close enough to touch in transit). 
Worth remembering these are the very same vessels that ship brand new cars, so there's no reason to think that damage is common.

Pilferage has been occuring in Southampton on a petty basis for years. We've been sending expensive hifis by post too. But wheels are harder....

Well, we'll just have to ship cars to Newcastle, where I am certain they'll be kept safely. We had an STI 7 show car with loads of carbon parts, etc. be unloaded there before Christmas last year and collected on 12th January. It was absolutely intact as have other cars. We've never been informed of thefts from our customers whose cars go to Newcastle, so I believe it's a lot safer there.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Kochi said:


> Do you know the wheels were on the car when it arrived ?!
> 
> By saying that they were stolen in Southampton you can only really point the finger at SCH as although the compounds are releativly insecure they are at least locked (by SCH). Can you imagine hoofing a set of BBS rims over the fence !? Not exactly light........and these thieves bring another set of alloys to swap onto your car too !?
> 
> After having one stereo stolen ive had my man in Japan either hide everything or take it out and EMS to me - which works fine. Wheels would be tricky though...


It's possible thieves swapped wheels with other cars in the yard, rather than hoofing them out. This is why I think there's a good chance the wheels will turn up on another Supra in the UK, up for sale...


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

We too are sick and tired of expensive parts going missing from our cars. Its very heart breaking. I love nothing more than to bring in rare and stunning examples of Japanese performnace cars into the UK, i do it more as a hobbie and alove for the cars and the scene. So it makes it so much more hisheartaning to see double din stereo's go missing, i mean whole dash's and surounds smashed to get to these !!!!

If you ask me its being done professionally, its not random... whether on the boats or in the UK. These parts are being stolen to order ; why else would i get spare wheels taken on one car yet they leave a stunning stereo, controllers and wheels ?

Light bulbs, ECU's, gear sticks, horns !!! it seems if its not bolted down it has the potiental to be nicked... but i guess even if its bolted down these days it can get stolen.

Now where possible i will only ship in containers and / or have stereo's and gagues, and electronics removed and sent in the via EMS... IT shouldn't be the way, all unnessary expense because of criminals.

I know this has happened / is happening to virtually everyone in the Jap import trade, but i think BIMTA should bring some media attendion to it, rather than their usual stuff.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Well, we'll just have to ship cars to Newcastle, where I am certain they'll be kept safely.


Until you drive them out of the gates, then it's a quick dash to get to the A1     . 

Only a bit of humour poked at the Geordie boys   .

It is a shame you may have to do that Miguel but such is life I suppose  .

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

It just shows what a disgusting state this country is in, I bet this wouldnt even happen in Japan.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

TOKYO said:


> Until you drive them out of the gates, then it's a quick dash to get to the A1     .
> 
> Only a bit of humour poked at the Geordie boys   .




The Nissan Port at Tyne Dock is state of the art, sounds like a good idea to keep the cars safe.

Its only a couple of miles too, so I can keep an eye on them if you want 

Gaz.


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

I agree that its professionals - though on the stereo i had stolen, they removed and replaced the centre console without any marks. Very thoughtful  

Another port to consider would be Avonmouth - bit closer than Newcastle too ! Very secure and BIG for import and export. Honda ship out from there.

I might try Avonmouth next time i ro/ro though theres no ships until September/October time


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> It just shows what a disgusting state this country is in, I bet this wouldnt even happen in Japan.


You've hit the nail on the head, Ant. 

I don't think I could ever live in the UK again.... It's disgusting to see how the UK's become worse and worse in the last 2 decades. Sad, really.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Kochi said:


> I might try Avonmouth next time i ro/ro though theres no ships until September/October time


Some Ro Ro available (see my email)

Glen
ps. just realised you posted this before I sent email , doh


----------



## GTR-FuturAutos (Jun 16, 2004)

*theft of parts / wheels*

Totally agree.
Wainwrights should offer to cover replacement costs, claiming from their insurers. I'm sure they could if pushed... 

I recently had an R34 GTR arrive with 2 of the most filthy, ripped and worn down to the bone tiny seats in place of the bride lightweight race seats that were originally in the car. 
Fortunately this car was for myself and not a customer so i didn't have to explain the situation. 
However it really did P*ss me Off! the car is for me.  

Hual shipping are usually pretty good, cars don't suffer the body damage and stereo theft that is usual with YUWA shipped cars. I presume the supra in question was shipped with Hual..?

I have a possible solution - Pay towards a private security co. 

Only needed when the ship arrives, 2 static security guards one a dog handler . I can arrange this at a discounted cost with a local firm... interested? Let me know. 
Regards Simon - FuturAutos Ltd.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Are locks/windows being broken to gain access to these vehicles?


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

There are a set of R34 alloys for sale in this month Japanese Performance.

Does it look familiar to you Miguel??

http://www.chpltd.com/japanese_performance/japclass9.html


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

GTR-FuturAutos said:


> I recently had an R34 GTR arrive with 2 of the most filthy, ripped and worn down to the bone tiny seats in place of the bride lightweight race seats that were originally in the car.
> Fortunately this car was for myself and not a customer so i didn't have to explain the situation.


Bl00dy hell Simon the plot deepens. That really is bad news and irrespective of being your car it's not on.

To take a set of wheels on and off undetected I should think is no mean feat. How are the replacement wheels got into the pound, in a van, on a car, or are they swapped directly from another car that has come over? Questions questions.

Glen


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Thinking of the whole situation, it really must be a well planned operation thats going on.... As Glen said, the tyres cant just be rolled in! There must be a ring of thieves who have a contact in the docks that keeps a tab on whats coming in etc and just notifies the scum who come along and do the deed. I have also witnessed on how easy it is to get into the compounds when i picked up my r34....
Its true that this country has just degraded to nothing.....

Cheers


Gerry


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I guess as the cars are coming in from Japan, with no alarms adn locking wheel nuts they just switch wheels from one car to another inside the pound.
Many years ago this sort of thing used to happen in scrapyards/breakers until Rottweillers were brought in.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I have had some bits nicked off cars imported previously, so I know its not nice.

Why dont some of you that are importing loads each month invest in sets of locking wheel nuts for the more expensive wheels? the locks can be sent seperately back and forth?

and if there are any gauges or bits of interest can these not be taken off and again sent seperately.

I know this is no answer, but a short term solution...

personally a shotgun would be a nice alternative...


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Silly question*

But are these losses covered by insurance... If they were and the Dock owners or shipping agents were liable then I am sure that they would take steps to prevent such thefts happening....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Unfortunately it's impossible to identify a set of R34 GT-R alloys... all GT-R's came with exactly the same wheels as std. from 1999-2002. So they could be mine, then again they may not be.... Would be interesting to know if the guy has a Skyline R34 GT-R, I suppose.

However, if we found the BBS LM's for sale to fit a Supra (They'll only fit properly on a Supra, as on a Skyline they'll foul the arches, I think), then I could be much surer of their origin. I doubt there are many Supras in the UK with these exact wheels....They're amongst the most expensive 2 piece forged alloys on the market in Japan...

Simon, I remember you contacting me about the seats and asking about this, as when I photographed your GT-R in Japan of course it did have the Bride seats fitted. It was on the same shipment that Newera's customer's GT-R R34 had the alloys nicked.

I wouldn't be suprised if there's an R32 GT-R with a set of R34 alloys and a nice set of Bride seats driving about somewhere, or up for sale with a dodgy dealer...

Your suggestion's good, although I think it would be better to have a trap set to catch the scumbags doing this, than having security there all the time, with dogs, etc. As otherwise - soon as security's gone, we'll only have the same problem again, I suspect.

I would be happy to pay towards having some survelance / security find the scumbags doing this work and catching them, then handing them over to the Police, after photographing them and getting their ID's, etc... 

Wainwright Bros. must be made to take responsibility. They take our money for clearing cars and arranging to move the cars off the boat into storage, so why should they not be responsible? At the very least it should be them suggesting & causing the implementation of ways to permanently stop this theft.

What they did last time of writing to Hual - with Hual coming back saying it's not the shipper's responsibility, was pathetic IMHO.

Simon - Do you want me to ship cars we supply you to Newcastle? I think the more customers Wainwright Bros. lose, the more they'll take notice perhaps....

I note that I left a message with the secretaries for Edgar Wainwright to call me and told Roger Farmer I wanted to speak with Edgar - asking him to relay the message... So far, not a sound from Wainwright Bros...

I'm e-mailing Roger Farmer to keep him updated of the other thefts that are transpiring. Did you complain to Wainwright Bros. when your seats were stolen?

It's all very well saying this is sad, but we have to do something about this. 
Wouldn't it be great if we could catch the a$$holes doing this.....


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

I worked on Gate 4 and Gate 10 in Southampton unloading and loading cars. I am not surprised about any of this.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

beachboy said:


> I worked on Gate 4 and Gate 10 in Southampton unloading and loading cars. I am not surprised about any of this.


Can you share some of the experiences you may have witnessed, to help us?
Do you think this is a person bringing in wheels to exchange, or swapping from our car/s to his/their own?

Feel free to PM me if you'd prefer. We really want to do what we can to get to the bottom of this.

It's a real shame thieves can't keep their grimy mitts off other people's property...!!


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

There is a set of R34 wheels & tyres for sale in the back of i think Banzai this month!


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

beachboy said:


> I worked on Gate 4 and Gate 10 in Southampton unloading and loading cars. I am not surprised about any of this.


Scary  .

Glen


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Tilbury is no better. I had a car completely robbed there. Boost controllers and all sorts just ripped out (not even cut out!)  
No-one would take responsibility and CCTV system is a joke.

My GTR33 is going to Southampton with some nice wheels, am pretty worried now.
T


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I think it's constructive for people to tell of the thefts they've experienced here & publically.

Eventually we should have some interesting reading for Southampton Cargo Handling PLC. It's a public limited company, so presumably their shareholders should take some interest...

Keep the facts rolling in - the current situation is a shambles. It has to change, or it's going to get worse and worse...

The last thing any importer wants is to collect cars that have had bits stripped off, smashed, parts removed, etc. Can you imagine collecting a car and finding it has no wheels, bodykit, intercooler, etc. because it's been raided?

If the situation is not stopped, this is only going to get worse!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Yes, well said.

Cem


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Wheels are one thing as they can be removed with just access to the pound, but interior parts are another kettle of fish !

Not really thought about it before, but each of the cars in the pound are locked and all of keys are kept in the SCH offices behind a glass screen.......

So surely the only people with access to the inside of each car..............are SCH ???


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

So what happened to the wheels we've had stolen from inside cars (Some time ago, mind), or the hifis that are often stolen from MANY cars? 

We've had to resort to sending them by EMS to avoid pilferage on these.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The car I had robbed was obviously opened as the whole dash was savaged and the drivers window was left open just to really annoy me, they also took bits off the engine (which they couldn't have done otherwise). I've also known friends to have stuff nicked from the boot and inside the cars. As Miguel says hifis going missing is pretty common.

Thieves den really. I actually wondered around the 'enclosed' compound at Tilbury looking (but not touching!) the nice cars for an hour or so once, and was never challenged. Security really is a joke, it'd be easy for an organised person to change wheels over even if they weren't a trader already in the compound.

T


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

I'm so lucky my car was untouched !

Miguel cunningly disguised the bass install in the boot with folded cardboard boxes and while I was in japan, I brought home with me the stereo, remote controllers and the TV screen.

heheh

wheels had BBS locking nuts on them as well which was a result.

I feel sorry for anyone that has to suffer from theft.

Cheers

Si


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Pretty sickening i think!!!! Someone HAS to take responsibility. Its all good and well when Companies like Wainwright Bros send you a lovely invoice for services they have provided but in instances like this they should NOT be paid. I agree that while a car is in there care they should be responsible for any damage or theft that is caused.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

*Developments at Southampton!*

On Monday 21st June I got a phone call from Edgar Wainwright who had been away last week. He expressed concern about the recent thefts and explained that neither Hual nor Wainwright Bros. can stipulate where unloaded cars go. This is the responsibility of Southampton Cargo Handling / Associated British Ports.

Wainwright Bros, SCH and other concerned parties have each been made aware of the forums on which these matters have been discussed and this appears to have brought about a greater sense of urgency in doing something, as the general public who buy these imported cars is watching.
So I thank all of you who have posted here with your experiences and comments. 

Wainwright Bros. have contacted the MD of Southampton Cargo Handling and apparently this week there will be meetings to discuss this obviously severe problem.

Edgar suggested that perhaps these thefts have not occured at Southampton's docks, but perhaps in Japan.... 

We know this is not the case, as cars are sent by staff to the docks just hours before loading (Our yard is 1.5 km away from the loading area, so we don't need to send cars a day in advance).
Cars are delivered in broad daylight with loading staff around the region all the time. It just wouldn't be possible for someone to change wheels there without being noticed and apprehended by security. Also in Japan theft is not a problem to the appauling extent it is in the UK. Remember we don't even have car alarms in Japan, as there's no domestic car theft, theft of hifis, etc. 

It's nearly impossible this could have happened on the boat, as there's simply no space. cars are parked within a few inches of one another and strapped down.

Edgar then suggested perhaps wheels were being switched by our haulliers. 
However, we have been using the same Haulage company for 5 years and know they wouldn't do this. We have a professional relationship with the driver. You can even see the cars being unloaded on our first DVD, just by Motormall's premises. 

IT's CLEARLY APPARENT As 2 sets of wheels were also stolen from Pyramid Auto's cars which arrived on the same vessel, but cars transported by different means - that it's NOT the Haulliers.

I can imagine the response of SCH may be to pass the buck and say something like, "Well, how do you KNOW for sure the parts were stolen from the common storage area in Southampton!?"

I am sure with cars being in a "common yard" in Southampton, in an area where anyone can come and go as they please - close to where some "dubious looking " people attend Southampton's import auctions, there's plenty of dishonest people about. 

As cars are stored at this "Common Yard" overnight and security is best described as "relaxed" - this is where the thefts of wheels have occured.

One point Edgar did bring up is that it's unlikely Security would allow wheels to be taken in and different ones taken out... That is, of course - assuming Security aren't somehow involved or turning a blind eye....

I think it is highly possible a rogue trader swapped wheels from his cars onto our's and kept the nice alloys. So I am awaiting pictures from Pyramid Auto of the MX-5's from which they had wheels stolen, which I will post on this forum.

Edgar explained that some 2-3 years ago, hi-fi thefts were a big problem, but this had now been "virtually eliminated". As a supplier of cars and the many times we hear complaints from Traders that hifis are missing and dashboards broken upon arrival, we know the problem is still existent!

However, in the past when people have complained, they have found after lengthy waits the shipping company, etc. admit no responsibility. The pattern is often to blame another place for where it could have occured, as nobody has proof of exactly where thefts occur... Hmmmmm!

SO, as a result people no longer bother to complain... Why bother? It's always been a waste of time in the past, so people have resigned to it and at best have hifis removed and sent by post, or not at all.. 

Newera Imports will place adverts in the next issues of Japanese Performance & Banzai Magazines that a substantial reward is available for information (Confidential) leading to the return of said wheels and prosecution of the people involved with their theft. The wheels will be shown in the adverts. I hope somehow the stolen wheels will be noticed by a few of 100,000 readers nationwide - and someone inform of this... 

If we find the rogue trader or thief dealing in this sort of stuff, I want to make sure as many people as possible know who he/they are. 

Next stage would be to get BIMTA involved and writing something about this problem in their journal, perhaps appealing to traders to inform a register of thefts from cars in the future... Better still SCH can set up a register of such thefts, so the problem can be monitored. 

If an independent body can monitor, these records made could be publicised to make it clear this is a problem that must be dealt with. 

Perhaps I will ask Japanese Performance Magazine to write something in their next issue, to help quell this problem too.

I therefore await SCH's decisions on how exactly they're going to make sure this CANNOT continue to happen. 
In addition, as clearly the security in SCH's yard is not acceptable at present - We will continue to hold SCH PLC responsible. The cars are stored there supposedly in safety. We pay for this, so liability should lie with this group.

In the meantime, Edgar Wainwright has promised to keep me informed of how things are proceeding in Southampton and what steps are being taken to ensure this problem cannot continue.

I do not intend to make SCH's response to Newera confidential. People should know what this group decides to do in compensation, etc.

In the meantime, until such solution is found, I will recommend to people to have cars shipped to Bristol or Newcastle which are known to have very tight security and where such thefts do not occur.

I would appreciate any help people can give to create awareness of this problem, by posting your experiences here and directing people on other forums to this thread. 

The more that SCH and Wainwright Bros. are made aware of, the greater the efforts to stop these thefts re-occuring / worsening.

The more people who know of these problems, the greater the urgency to find a permanent solution.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Very well said Miguel! Hopefully a solution will be found in the near future.


Cheers

Gerry


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I would imagine that SCH staff are definately involved. My dad managed a warehouse for a freight forwarding company for years and the culture was that anything that wasn't nailed down was fare game, he had a nightmare managing it. 

Freight forwarders/warehouses usually have a 10% loss and breakages clause in their contracts so many things get broken or lost on the way to clients. This culture then tends to extend to radio's, petrol, cd changers etc in cars. The staff literally see it as a perk of the job  Some customers don't help themselves either. A good example was Morrisons wanted a container of tinned tuna moving, during the move a pallet fell off and spewed tins everywhere. Morrisons just told the company to keep it as they would claim it on the insurance. I now hate tuna  I think most of the staff will either assume you didn't know what was on the car when you bought it or that you just claim it on the insurance when you notice the missing parts.


----------



## Peter P (Feb 6, 2004)

Miguel,

Not sure if this helps at all but you might consider contacting BIMTA (British Independent Motor Traders Association) as they send out newsletters and have a website where this could be posted. It has quite a large number of traders and members of the general public use it as well so the message may at least become more widespread.

They covered and fought the bad press given to Grey imports by that episode of Watchdog which was presented by Quentin Wilson a couple of years back.

They have a website at: www.bimta.org

Might be a good idea.

Pete

Hope these ba'#ards get caught and strung up!!!!!


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

> I think it is highly possible a rogue trader swapped wheels from his cars onto our's and kept the nice alloys. So I am awaiting pictures from Pyramid Auto of the MX-5's from which they had wheels stolen, which I will post on this forum.


I e-mailed Peter at Windisor Classics (http://www.windisor.co.uk/index.htm) a week ago about a black '93 MX-5 (I've been toying with the idea of putting together a stripped-out lightweight track car for quite a long while now... a project to fiddle with during the winter months).

I'd seen photos of it in Japan on their website, and immediately dropped him a line because aside from a few aftermarket parts (exhaust, induction, etc.) it was fitted with a gorgeous set of bronze Volks Racing CE28N alloys. They looked brand new too... :smokin: 

Peter told me to contact him again when it had arrived so he could take more photos and send them to me, but when I did yesterday he told me that, surprise surprise, they'd been stolen.  

He didn't elaborate, even when I asked if the car had come through Southampton, but is it possible this was one of Pyramid Auto's cars?

It might be worth your while contacting him to find out.... I still have the pictures of the car in Japan if you need them, and can e-mail them to you.

Cheers,

DJ


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think adverts in the magazines are a great idea. SCH simply need humiliating into sorting out this problem, I am tired of getting an irresponsible attitude for them, if they are truly not liable for ANYTHING they do then they should not be allowed to continue working - simple as that.

Ant.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

i had my steering wheel stolen from southampton and a smashed nsf wing  lucky a

jamie


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

This is getting me worried now guys, i had no problems with my first gtr with 18"bbs alloys but it did have locking nuts,now i am waiting on my second one this time with almost new looking TE37,s with NO locking nuts  . So what happens if your wheels do get knicked does the importer have to supply you with the same wheels that were stolen,or is it a case of them supplying wheels to the same value. scorchio


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

not sure if this may help, a copy of an email sent to wainright Bros -

Hi John,

We spoke a short while ago about prices for clearing a skyline for me. I have now bought the skyline, and its being imported into Southampton from Nagoya.

What I am worried about, and I am sure that you may have been made aware!, are the number of theft cases that are being reported from these docks.

The car that I am bringing over is standard, but as you know, my previous cars have been highly modified with many parts that could be stolen. Can you advise me what insurance cover you offer if I am to use your clearing services again?

I do not want to find myself in the position that many others seem to, that they are left with a car on the dock and either no wheels or steering wheel or items stolen, and no recourse or compensation.

Please have a read of the following thread taken from a skyline forum - 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=23963

Many thanks

Lisa Diamond
Assistant Underwriter
Direct Telephone 01689 883255
Fax 01689 827560


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's worth making a fuss. At least if everyone is watching something might happen. (Sweating over my Advans coming in...)

T


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Theft*

I agree with Miguel on this one, what all you traders should do is threaten to boycot Wainwrights and look else where, they will have to take notice then if a few hundred cars a month go off there books!!. I know for sure that they are insured for theft from their compound, its just that they don't want to claim from their Insurance. I used to work for a well known Hotel company that always placed signs for not being responsible for thefts and damage in the car parks etx.. But i know if they were pressed that they would eventually payout if theft or damage had occured on their premises. My opinion is to make a big noise to wainwrights go to the top guy don't mess around with the underlings!!!!, often calls don't get passed on.

My 2 pences worth anyway.

PaulP.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

just got off the phone to Yuwautotrade, and they say that they have proved that a majority of the recent thefts have been where the vehicles have stood for so long at Japanese docks....this doesnt explain the other thefts where vehicles have been loaded straight onto the boats...

They advised to take as many photo's as poss including the USS ship that its being loaded onto and to get someone at the docks in japan to sign a report showing what was on the vehicle at the time it was loaded....how impossible is that!!!!!!! 

not sure what to do next, I asked about Tilbury but was told that they hardly ever go there....


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

here you go, a very prompt reply from Wainwright Bros -

Lisa, 

Thanks for enquiry which John has passed to me. The incidents of theft detailed on the websites very much exaggerates the record of recent claims on cars shipped on the Hual service from Japan. Due to installation of CCTV and monitoring of the compounds the amount of claims for theft has been significantly reduced in recent months. Of course, the cases of alleged missing wheels are being investigated thoroughly but it is by no means certain that this occurred after receipt on quayside Japan, or before collection from Southampton Docks (ie whilst in the care of the shipping line). 

Some suppliers to arrange marine insurance automatically - We know Pyramid Autos do this. 
However, we can arrange marine insurance on you behalf if required. Rates: 
All risks = 1.375%(FOB value plus freight plus 10%) Min. premium £30 

Total loss only (Inst Cargo Clause C) is very much cheaper at 0.275% Min. premium £30 

We would obviously need to know the details of the car plus carrying vessel as soon as possible after sailing from Japan. In the event of a claim the insurers would require a condition report issued in Japan. 

If you have any further questions/doubts please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Regards 
Roger Farmer 
Forwarding Manager 
Wainwright Bros & Co Ltd (as agents) 
Bowling Green House 
1 Orchard Place 
Southampton SO14 3PX 
Tel: 02380 223671 
Fax: 02380 330880


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

just to add to the list of things that have gone missing at Southampton docks. My first fto had its momo steering wheel replaced with a standard mx5 wheel and a gauge ripped out too.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

tigger said:


> here you go, a very prompt reply from Wainwright Bros -
> 
> Lisa,
> 
> ...


This is interesting. I wonder what Roger means by saying "*The incidents of theft detailed on the websites very much exaggerates the record of recent claims on cars shipped on the Hual service from Japan*."

I think everyone who has posted here has done so with only the truth to tell... Plus, remember these are the only things we know about... There are countless more cases we will never know of, in all likelyhood - so if anything the discussion on forums is under, not over estimated!!

For interest: Those insurance rates are higher than what we pay to insurance companies in Japan for total loss: Here it's 0.1% or around 1% for "All Risks"

Newera don't take out "all risks" insurance, as not only do the insurance companies take ages to pay, but also they don't give new for old. Not only that, but say there's thefts from various cars, they take an excess for each different car despite there being one policy per shipment of a customer's cars. So, in the end there's very little payout... Note also the clause on the condition report... Hmm, I wonder... If the condition reports each state alloy wheels are fitted, would the insurance company pay - After all, they could argue the car left Yokohama with alloys and departed Southampton with some fitted too.... Insurance isn't the answer. Proper security is!!!! 

Now, Roger mentions these CCTV's... I do wonder if SCH actually record with these. If so, surely it shouldn't be difficult to catch the thieves in action, eh... I await with baited breath.....

Roger said: * "Of course, the cases of alleged missing wheels are being investigated thoroughly but it is by no means certain that this occurred after receipt on quayside Japan, or before collection from Southampton Docks (ie whilst in the care of the shipping line)". * 

I'm getting the impression Wainwright Bros. and SCH will soon try to use this line to try and brush off responsibility...If they can convince people that the thefts could have happened before cars were loaded, then responsibility is avoided... It won't work on me. I know it happened in Southampton.

We had similar experiences with Yuwa Autotrade Freight in the past... 4 years ago they claimed that all cars were insured as part of their fees.... When we subsequently tried to make claims for the hifi's that had been ripped out, Yuwa Autotrade Freight investigated.... 2-3 months later, after lots of chasing these people up, they would say, "Oh, the report said that no hifis were fitted when the cars were loaded, so it couldn't have happened during the insurance cover period, sorry!".

.... And so they'd brush off responsibility.... and I have sometimes wondered who was making all the fees for insurance, too. 

This time I will take this to the very end. I KNOW the wheels were on each of our cars when the vehicles were driven aboard the vessels. In each case our cars were delivered to the docks in broad daylight a couple of hours before loading...too many people around to have wheels swapped there, un-noticed. We also have staff putting stickers on cars as they are awaiting loading.

So unless they were stolen on the vessel in each case, then it's certain they were stolen at Southampton.

Lastly, I am surprised Roger Farmer states that "Due to installation of CCTV and monitoring of the compounds the amount of claims for theft has been significantly reduced in recent months".

Hell, if they were worse before CCVT, I hate to think what else we don't know of!! £10,000 odd worth of wheels stolen from 4 cars (There may be more we don't know of) in 2 recent shipments, is pretty appawling... Was the matter a lot worse before installation of CCTV? The mind boggles.. 

I think soon may be time to ask Japanese Performance Magazine and BIMTA to take a look at threads...then take action. The more people who know, the more seriously this problem will be taken. 

I say it again - if nothing is done to STOP these thefts, they're going to get a LOT worse. These thefts not only threaten the businesses importing the nicest cars, but also the private individuals importing cars for themselves.

To all of you who are importing cars with desirable parts, I re-itterate. PLEASE ship to Newcastle and use NSA (Nissan's) clearing agents. It's 100% safe there and vessels call at Newcastle regularly to make this feasible. NSA even have their own transporters which are reasonably priced. It makes sense to avoid using Southampton until this matter is successfully resolved.


----------



## st3v3_M (Oct 26, 2003)

> To all of you who are importing cars with desirable parts, I re-itterate. PLEASE ship to Newcastle and use NSA (Nissan's) clearing agents. It's 100% safe there and vessels call at Newcastle regularly to make this feasible. NSA even have their own transporters which are reasonably priced. It makes sense to avoid using Southampton until this matter is successfully resolved.


Thats exactly what I am doing, it's taking a little longer to get boat space because Nissans new vehicles take up most of the cargo space. But I'd rather wait 4-5 months and get the car in one piece than have all the good bits stolen.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

We're shipping some to Newcastle departing tommorow. Doesn't take 4-5 months, but the same time as shipping to Southampton, if you use HUAL Line, as they call at Newcastle after Southampton, usually the following day.

Your shippers should be able to send cars to Newcastle on 2 vessels a month. There are no delays now, as shipping backlog is virtually all cleared.


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

My first post here so "Hi". I also have vehicles landing at Southampton and so far no problems, but I'm worrying now because of what I've got arriving over the next few weeks that has got expensive wheels and bits and bobs. I'll be speaking to the guy who arranges my shipping as he has approaching 200 vehicles on each boat landing at Southampton so that would be a fair chunk to take elsewhere. I'll see what he has to say on the matter and will also be writing to Wainwright and SCH.
I've just had a thought though, and this may lead to something. As the docks are bonded, SCH are not allowed to release ANYTHING without proof of payment of duty and VAT. Now obviously they are allowing stuff to be removed from bonded compounds which should not be allowed to be removed. This is a HM Customs and Excise issue and I would imagine it is something that HMC&E would take seriously. I'm going to be on the phone to them in the morning and will let you know what they have to say. It may be that they would be interested in launching an official invesitigation which would lead to tightening up of security. Anyone else any thought on this?
Cheers
Pete


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*thefts!*

Security turning a blind eye!!!, If they are only getting paid £3.50-£4.00 an hour wouldn't you turn a blind eye???. No excuse i know, but these scum are most likely giving them a bung.

Paul.

It goes on, I have yet to meet an honest security guard(know of numerous guys who are on the take). These security companies employ anyone without getting references, they can't get people at the rate above!!.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Jeezzzzzzzz didnt know it was this bad, if id known i would ave got a container and forgot about the extra costs...OHHHHH MANNNNNN.

   

Tony


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

Tony, I like the


> OHHHHH MANNNNNN


 - think you been watching Dora the Explorer too much with that pesky fox called Swiper!


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

Just come off the phone to HMC&E. Not much help really. I made it clear that goods were being removed from bonded compounds under the noses of SCH who are supposed to ensure nothing leaves without duty and VAT having been paid, so their security needs looking at. However, HMC&E advised this is more a matter for the police are goods aren't being smuggled but are being stolen when already in this country. Now my take is that if goods are in bonded compounds then they have still not been released by HMC&E and their importation into this country is not yet completed. Any other thoughts on this anyone?
Just wondering - has everyone who's experienced thefts from the compounds reported it to the police? If only SCH, Wainwrights et al are informed what are the chances of them reporting it to the police for you? I know the police probably won't get goods back but police involvement might be enough to get security tightened up, and if this is a professional thing going on and high value good are involved it may even be of interest to the police. 
(also posted to Skyline Owners)


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Pete,

This is what we're up against unfortunately - I feel... A system where the buck is likely to be passed in the hope of making those of us suffering thefts become resigned to it. This cannot go on. We should all keep digging.

Have you had any thefts yourself?

Unfortunately we can't afford to be resigned to getting parts pinched. It's just going to get worse if it's not stopped. 

Best Wishes,
Miguel.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

The trouble is customs get their money either way. Cars have a declared value when entering the country - it's not their problem if bits get nicked off the cars - they still get their duties.

Miguel, perhaps a TV company would be interested in getting a plant at the docks to secretly film what really goes on  It will take an enormous fuss from a lot of traders to change things I think, from the replies I've seen so far on this and the other forum I get the distinct feeling that someone is hoping it will all go quiet if platitudes are issued, with murmurs of how it could've happened in Japan due to recent delays....
T


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*HMC&E*

The HMC&E won't give a monkeys 'cos the bottom line is that they'll still get paid. If a car comes in and has it's wheels pinched I assume you'll still have to pay the duty and VAT on the your original invoice amount.

Talat.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I think you're right. If goods are in a bonded yard and customs haven't been paid, the goods are not officially imported. By the same token, if a car is to be trans-shipped to another country it should be kept in a bonded yard until shipped - thus it's not entering the country.

However, I think SCH are the PLC whose yard is used and indirectly paid for storage of cars, so this is the group responsible for ensuring security and therefore liable for thefts that occur there.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I wonder if Steve Brooks knows anyone at the BBC...who could be asked?

Steve's the producer for Q of Sport.... 

And Songs of Praise  
(Not really).


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Apparently due to 7/11 security at docks has to be tightened. Was at Yokohama today to see our cars being loaded.

At Yokohama there's now security fencing being errected 7ft or so high, with barbed wire. Security boxes are being installed too. This is not due to recent thefts, but due to measures of worldwide security against terrorism.

I'll be interested to see how security cope in Southampton. Apparently there's global directives in place to make sure security is tightened to avoid terrorist threats.

I have no doubt there will be responses from SCH admitting no responsibility and attempting passing of the buck. This is what we have to pre-empt and deal with if they come back saying "maybe it happened elsewhere...

Can't stand for that.

BTW, SCH are watching this thread. Don't see any posts from them though...


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

With regards to Avonmouth docks: I had my Glanza delivered there. I had no need to call at the Premiership office due to Kleerfreight doing my duty and VAT. The people in the general clearance hut were happy to accept a cheque from me to Premiership for the port clearance fee's.

They then took me out in to the car park to look for my car. Since it had a flat tyre and we couldnt get it off to put on a spare (wonky sized wheel nuts) I had to drive it over to their maintenance depot to get it blown up. 

After that, I finally got to head home.

Points to note:
1) Not a single person I passed challenged why I was driving in the maintenance area of the dock (whats to say that was my car?)
2) All it took to gain access to the dock area in a Ford Galaxy taxi with blacked out windows and a shed load of space for tools and/or parts to swap was to flash security with the invoice from Premiership (they didnt even check it was valid or in the right date range)
3) There was no check I was actually the righ person to pick up that car. I knew what car was mine and we drove around looking for it. I could have turned up the next day, paid £28 and ****ed off with another car!
4) At no stage of leaving did security check I had the right to have 4 spare wheels in the back of my car.
5) The taxi driver got lost on the way to the dock section where my car was. We were not challenged once in a good ten minutes of driving in circles.
6) The vehicle was left unlocked and with the keys in it on the dock.

Now for the one that has really annoyed me now I read this:

7) My car left Japan with 4 Nascar style lug nuts per wheel. I had to drive it in to Bristol and find a Toyota dealership with only *2* nuts per wheel. The passenger side rear didnt even have them diagonally opposed across the centre of the wheel!

Frankly, I have never had a career in crime. I have never had the notion to start one. But the blindingly obvious lack of security at that dock made it painfully obvious to me at the time my vehicle was not secure.


----------



## beachboy (Aug 28, 2003)

If you want to get into gate 4 at Southampton all you need do is get the Uni-Link bus.


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

You don't even need to get on the Uni-Link bus - ANYONE can just drive in, and so long as the vehicle you're driving is displaying number plates ANYONE can just drive out totally unchallenged. The only people who get stopped on the way out by "security" are those driving transporters and those driving cars with either no plates or trade plates. Also, nearly all of the compounds are unlocked and with gates open during the day as cars are always being moved around from compound to compound. It is extremely unlikely that you will get challenged by anyone if you walk into a compound and I wouldn't mind betting you could drive straight into a compound un-noticed 99 times out of 100.
Most cars are locked but if you take a wander around you will come across all sorts of desireable cars with doors unlocked and engines running just sitting in the pound. There are a fair number of CCTV cameras on high posts which makes it inconvenient when you need to take a leak - but as has been mentioned before, who knows if the images are even monitored or taped?
Most of the time there's not much traffic leaving dock Gate 4 and to be honest I don't see why security wouldn't be able to cope if they had to stop every vehicle on the way out. How long does it take to look in the back of a car to see what's loaded in it?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

petemillis said:


> The only people who get stopped on the way out by "security" are those driving transporters and those driving cars with either no plates or trade plates.


When I brought my car in from the States, and went to pick it up I wasn't questioned once. I just drove straight out of the compound (different compund I'm sure but I guess still operated by SCH) without stopping.....not a word was said.
I even got one of the security blokes to fetch a set of jump leads to start the car as the battery was dead.....no paperwork was ever asked for. 

As it happens, half of the speakers and the amp had gone too.....they tried to get the head unit but couldn't work out how to get it out of the dash so left the panel half attached


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Fantastic!!  

Sod buying a car and waiting for 6 weeks I'm off down to SCH at the weekend.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

If it's any consolation, I once accidently walked into a bonded area and promptly got kicked out by a Yuwa employee. 

Also, is there any correlation between the amount of time spent sat at Southampton docks waiting for collection and the parts getting pinched ?

T.


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

SCH only operate two or three of the compounds that imports come into at Gate 4. There are many other companies involved too. Anyone with any experiance of Yuwa ? Ive only ever used them for two cars - one was OK but the other had the rear 3/4 badly dented. When challenged the monkey said 'it was like that when it came' hmmmmmmmm. I think they are all as bad as each other !

Each time i have been down there (lots) the compounds are locked until the cars are removed. In each case the car was driven out of the compound for me by an SCH employee so walking round them has never been possible. Same goes for Yuwa. Ive only seen cameras on one of the pounds.

Though ive been a victim of petty theft -stereos etc. - i still have a problem in believing that there are thieves actually SWAPPING goods on cars !? If you're going to nick it, wouldnt you just nick it 'full stop' i.e. seeing a nice set of seats in an R34 and thinking 'i'll have them, but i must find some replacements first' ? They are doubling the amount of time they could get caught !


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Kochi said:


> Though ive been a victim of petty theft -stereos etc. - i still have a problem in believing that there are thieves actually SWAPPING goods on cars !? If you're going to nick it, wouldnt you just nick it 'full stop' i.e. seeing a nice set of seats in an R34 and thinking 'i'll have them, but i must find some replacements first' ? They are doubling the amount of time they could get caught !


Which makes it more likely it's other traders going in or some more organised approach? Agree it doesn't seem possible that the normal dockers are the culprits. But if a trader had, say, a Supra with standard wheels sitting in the same compound as one with beautiful alloys and no-one is watching...seems a more likely scenario than someone turning up with a set of standard wheels on the off-chance.
T


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Are there any traders actually based down at the docks? or do the traders just come and get their cars like the private buyers do???


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

There are some traders based down at the docks - e.g. Hallmarks Direct who sell to the trade. I'd say it's less likely to be one based down there though and to be honest I don't reckon it would be traders anyway. There are plenty of people who want bits for their cars and it's easy pickings down there compared with seeing something you fancy on the street or in someone's drive.
As for all the compounds being locked - I think not most of the time! True, if you're collecting a car the SCH bods go with you with the keys to locate it, but I've never witnessed them actually unlock a compound. And if you take a wander down towards SVA UK all the pounds are freely accessible. Then there's hundreds of vehicles offloaded and not even in pounds at all if you head off towards where the silos are (and the floating prison ship is moored!). I've driven right down there, parked up and wandered around, looked in the cars and nobody bats an eyelid. All you have to do is look like your supposed to be there. Also, there's nice easy access to hundreds of vehicles around Motorway Auctions - many sitting there during the day with engines running while they're shunting stuff around.
It's understandable though as it must be a right pain in the butt locking and unlocking gates all the time, wondering who's got which key for which padlock and so on. Maybe, as SCH isn't the only cargo handling mob down there, security at the gate is what needs to be tightened up. They should at least check that those entering the docks are authorised or have valid reasons to be there and that those leaving aren't taking with them what they shouldn't!


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

Didnt realise it was this bad down at the dodgy docks, i will kepp me ears open as there are usually alot of jap bits flying around in southampton.

Is there no other companys that can be used to store the cars or do they HAVE to go into these storage areas....??


----------



## petemillis (Jun 27, 2004)

Jason, they HAVE to go into bonded storage until such a time as the duty and VAT has been paid and they are released.


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

oh right i was wondering as i no someone who has a site down at the docks for storeing stuff


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Reet, im off down Avonmouth with some documents i just knocked up on Microsoft Word to rob me some car....

Lol   

only messin

security is a lil lax tho eh


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Just came across this old thread, is it better now at the Southampton dock as i have a car coming in very soon........kinda worrying....


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

ahsam421 said:


> Just came across this old thread, is it better now at the Southampton dock as i have a car coming in very soon........kinda worrying....


Monumental bump !


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

*docks*

never had a problem with southampton or bristol should be ok


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

couldn't be bothered going through all the posts so this might of already been brought up

why would thiefs bother to replace stolen wheels with shitty ones ? that's like a thief breaking into my house, abducting my wife and leaving a fat ugly one in her place




damit, it's an old ****ing thread, that's worse than reading yesterdays news


----------

